# Fasting/intermittent fasting



## Reptile (Dec 14, 2021)

I'd like to post some questions/get a discussion going on this subject after reading the book ' The Diabetes Code' by Dr Fung.  

Is this the correct forum for that please?


----------



## travellor (Dec 14, 2021)

It'll probably get something going.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 14, 2021)

Not read as my library don't have even to reverve and it is more than I am prepared to pay for the book.


----------



## Leadinglights (Dec 14, 2021)

Reptile said:


> I'd like to post some questions/get a discussion going on this subject after reading the book ' The Diabetes Code' by Dr Fung.
> 
> Is this the correct forum for that please?


I have that book and found it made a lot of sense, with good explanation of the whole high carb eating , insulin over production by the body, hunger, so more high carb eating cycle and upward spiral of blood glucose levels.


----------



## Diabopera (Dec 29, 2021)

Reptile said:


> I'd like to post some questions/get a discussion going on this subject after reading the book ' The Diabetes Code' by Dr Fung.
> 
> Is this the correct forum for that please?


I read that as I am type 1 and no matter how little I eat I cannot lose weight .  I have been tyle1 for 48 years . I am sort of well although I feel scared as I need to lose weight . I find if you have your background insulin stable , then you can fast  . I am just through menopause and  found that made a bit bad difference to the diabetes. I have brought my Cals down to 700 a day and tried also up to 1200 but cannot lose weight .  But the missing of breakfast for me stops my weight getting worse.


----------



## Inka (Dec 29, 2021)

Welcome @Diabopera  Have you had your thyroid function checked? What insulins are you taking? Do you carb count?


----------



## Diabopera (Dec 29, 2021)

I have had my thyroid and currently I struggle with Lantus and Novorapid . I have weirs spikes and I have looked at sites of injections. The spikes are early morning but I also get the same before bed . I have tried upping my supper insulin  but if I get my sugar down after supper then I get hypo at night . So I am high in the day and low at night . Sometimes it reverses though. I don’t eat many carbs but even without them my sugars go up and down.  I have had this such a long time but I am
Absolutely burned out at trying to balance . My doc is suggesting levermere.  I do my best I do about 20 tests a day and  as many injections as I need  to try to keep it under control but think I have become a brittle diabetic . This lantus is supposed to be a background insulin but it  cannot control my sugar . I don’t eat hardly any carbs now because of this


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 29, 2021)

For why the consensus view of people who know what they're talking about is probably that Jason Fung is a quack, see eg:

- Review of The Obesity Code: https://www.redpenreviews.org/reviews/the-obesity-code-unlocking-the-secrets-of-weight-loss/

- Take-down by Kevin Bass of a Fung piece on cancer: https://thedietwars.com/lies-from-fung/

Kevin expresses what I think would be pretty close to the expert consensus view:

_So what’s up with Jason Fung’s article? What is his… goal? The same as everything else he writes. He hopes to instill fear and stir up and then capitalize on resentment and anger. He wants to paint the medical establishment and government as having failed the American people.

And then? And then… he wants you to take him as the authority. He wants to replace them… with him and his friends. And then he wants to sell his shitty books that also peddle an endless stream of deceit using exactly the same tricks that I have detailed here. And he wants to sell you bullshit supplements and fake science conferences.
_


----------



## Inka (Dec 29, 2021)

Your doctor is very wise! Levemir is what I was going to suggest. Lantus a) has been suggested to promote more weight gain, and b) is very inflexible. With twice daily Levemir, you can adjust the day and night doses independently.

Once you have Levemir, you can then look at the spikes as they might change with a new basal. You mention not eating carbs because the Lantus can’t control your blood sugar. How were things for you, say, 20 years ago? What did you eat then? And how many carbs are you eating now? Are you pre-bolusing with your Novorapid? Can you give us an idea of a day’s food for you?


----------

